# Paas marble egg kit vs the chicken chick egg kit



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I tried both just now- chicken chicks recipe won out with a landslide....

2 cups warm water
1 tablespoon white vinegar
1 tablespoon olive oil
15-20 drops of food coloring
Mix all and put egg in roll around then take out and dry with paper towel


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like them both. It might be the monitor but I don't see any substantial difference in intensity of color.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here is more this time rolled in shallow bowls, the design is more intense then the other ones as those i placed in cups


























The paas ones have nice color but the marble effect isnt as big as the chicken chick one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, now I see it. The one does have a lot more marbling. But I still like them both.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It depends how long you roll the egg as to the color, if you soak them in a cup its more solid.. I have 12 more dye kits to test out lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good thing I was done drinking my glass of lemonade or I'd be trying to save my computer. LOL, indeed. You weren't kidding when you said you bought the store out.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol yep


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I ordered the Wilton icing gel and will be testing that out this weekend


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you've found a new calling in life. Easter Egg Dying.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And here is the Wilton icing gel

38 eggs hardboiled and dyed



































The last three eggs in the last pic i did with the Paas candy apple dye kit. You paint the eggs and when it dries it has the candy apple shine.. It was ok, but i prefer the new method instead..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I've got to know, what are you doing with all of these hard boiled eggs?

I think I'm liking the first sets best. But remember, I'm looking at it from a computer screen. There might be a world of difference in real life.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I brought half of the first set to work to share with everyone, and my fiancé brought the other half to his work, and i gave some to one of my friends. This batch will be the same, keep some to eat , give rest away to coworkers .. 
I haven't dyed eggs since i was a child so i wanted to dye them again


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

In real life the 2nd set are different, some more defined. I like both but the second set a little more. I have to practice more with the 2nd set like i did on the first set


----------

